# Wanted: Spoke thread rolling tool.



## Gareth (11 Mar 2017)

Wanted: Spoke thread rolling tool. Similar to, or more modern than the one shown in attached photo.

If you have unused but working spoke thread rolling tool gathering dust I would like to buy it from you.
Age of tool or head size unimportant: I can buy the correct size rollers if necessary, it just has to work as it is needed to thread the 112 spokes on the custom wheels I want to build for my latest trike project,

Cash waiting, postage & packing not an issue.

*PM me for mobile number - thanks Gareth*


----------



## Flyboy (11 Mar 2017)

Can't you just buy a stock and Die , they are easy to get hold of


----------



## Gareth (11 Mar 2017)

A die cuts the thread and removes material, this tool rolls the threads and does not cut or remove material, so every thing is stronger and without the cut in the corner stress raisers that normal threading taps and dies create, and on spokes in custom built wheels that will be absolutely critical.


----------



## Flyboy (11 Mar 2017)

You can get does and taps that roll threads , I have several taps , they are used in situations where no swarf at all can be produced. The main difference is , the hole has to be bigger than normal for the tap . I.e. Standard 12mm is 10.8 , roll tap is 11.2 .


----------



## Gareth (16 Mar 2017)

That's just a bit bigger than 12 SWG or 2.6mm diameter that my spokes will be.


----------



## Flyboy (16 Mar 2017)

Gareth said:


> That's just a bit bigger than 12 SWG or 2.6mm diameter that my spokes will be.


That was just an example , sorry to have confused you .


----------



## Gareth (18 Mar 2017)

I cannot buy the spokes in a standard length for the semi-deep 406 rims and Sturmey Archer X-SD hubs I am using for my new touring tadpole trike build. So I am going to have to cut to length longer spokes and re thread them.


----------



## ufkacbln (19 Mar 2017)

Gareth said:


> I cannot buy the spokes in a standard length for the deep 406 rims and Sturmey Archer X-SD hubs I am using for my new touring tadpole trike build. So I am going to have to cut to length longer spokes and re thread them.



Had a similar problem a few years ago, and could not find what I wanted.

There are some places (Tillercycles is one) who will cut and roll spokes to your requirements


----------



## Gareth (19 Mar 2017)

thank you for that link: it really is very much appreciated and is probably the way I will go.... again thank you


----------

